#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  Aspen V 8.4

## khalid655

Dear All ,

Please find aspen V8.4 in the link below


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Aspen V 8.4

----------


## aseptman

khalid655, thanks I suppose it is not upgrade like 8.2 or 8.3 but a full installer in itself for a1 eng prods. Looks like that. Thnaks for useful post sir.

----------


## khalid655

yes this is full install DVD about 7 GB

----------


## Nephilim

Is this a fully working version?

----------


## nabucodonosan

Great job brother! Thanks

----------


## tvm

Need installation instructions and -----.Someone please help

----------


## tvm

Need -----

----------


## mganesan

Hi Khalid ,

Could you send me the Aspen HYSYS V 8.4 installation guide/link? 

my mail id : maduraiganesan@gmail.com

thank you,
Ganesan

----------


## isosica

Hi,
Many, many thanks for this great job.
It is possible to send some installation instructions (--------, serial, etc.)?  to john64cbz@yahoo.com.

Thank you

----------


## kashyap80

Hi, I have installed the software and copied license file and dll files to Aspentech Shared and Hyprotech/shared. 

I ran the program HYSYS but it says there is a problem with the license. Could somebody provide me the correct license file?

----------


## kashyap80

Hi, I have installed the software and copied license file and dll files to Aspentech Shared and Hyprotech/shared. 

I ran the program HYSYS but it says there is a problem with the license. Could somebody provide me the correct license file?

----------


## briofc

maybe the problem is configure the licensed. Lets go to Aspen/Common Utilities/ configuration wizard like as administrator then put NO network license next, next until you need to find the lincese and the finish the configuration read the license and could be run the program.

----------


## gad480

I need the documentation of Apen Hysys v 8.0 any body can help..

See More: Aspen V 8.4

----------


## cartrucat

Hello in this version is working the Aspen Hysys Upstream?, I need the module of Aspen Hysys Hydraulic.

----------


## chemengshan

please, I need some help how to install it.

----------


## nabucodonosan

Many problem with licgen (2006) and the release 8.4 (2013). All the new packages (es: PSVPLUS, Upstream, ACIDGAS) and also some other old (es. HysysPipe) to have license problem. The problem is evident only If you work with this new packages In my opinion the release that to work better with magnitude *******a 2006 is the 8.3. Is necessary new LicGen and new "dll" file!

----------


## amtchd

Is it possible to provide a installation guide-? I've tried to install, but getting license error.

----------


## sameerahmed

i have install and running fine but i need the licence of ACIDGAS it urgent if any one know about this please contact me 

Thanking you 
SAM

----------


## sameerahmed

i have install and running fine but i need the licence of ACIDGAS it urgent if any one know about this please contact me 

Thanking you 
SAM

----------


## Bewe

Thanks to khalid655
 :Cool:

----------


## Bewe

Thanks to khalid655
 :Cool:

----------


## khassanin

Dear Mr.khalid,

I have installed the software Aspen HYSYS 8.4 in my laptop ( windows 7 version).

But when I opened the HYSYS, I am getting message like licsence not found. 

Could you please help me to resolve the issue?

Advance thanks,
Kamal

----------


## sameerahmed

DLL or LIC file replace the file below mention path 

C:\Program Files\Common Files\Hyprotech\Shared

C:\Program Files\Common Files\AspenTech Shared

----------


## khalid655

please do as per sameer, if still there is a problem then tell me.

----------


## dattranhuu

long time not use it, but now, i will study.

See More: Aspen V 8.4

----------


## khalid655

Dear ALL,

Can some body provide me tha link for Simsci Visual Flow, I need it urgently. Thanks in advance

----------


## repiko

Recomend **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] for loaded aspen and other software cad, simulation ....

repiko

----------


## putra

i have the same problem, i cant open hysys 8.4 "there was a problem in getting the license:SLM_hysys_Process"

----------


## mojix

Could you please some one tell me about instruction for the installation and license file

----------


## ammadkhan

dear khalid,

can you please share v8.6.

regards,

Ammad Khan

----------


## Guloma

Feat Khalid,


I need lic file for aspen v8.4. Could you help me?

Gulomerfaruk@yahoo.com

----------


## sundutt

I have to downlod all 35 rar files to install aspe V8.4?
what is next step?

----------


## jassim al3raqi

> maybe the problem is configure the licensed. Lets go to Aspen/Common Utilities/ configuration wizard like as administrator then put NO network license next, next until you need to find the lincese and the finish the configuration read the license and could be run the program.



 thanks for you

----------

